# L.A.R. Grizzly .357/.45 GWM



## MauserM03 (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope someone can help me to clarify something…

I have an L.A.R. Grizzly .45 WinMag. (That I am about to sell) A few years ago I was in the marked for a few extra mags for my gun and contacted a supplier in Sweden. He had mags, but they were in kits with a few parts and a barrel. I bought two kits. With one of the kits there was a caliber that I can find very little info about on the net. It is .357/.45 GWM. Now that I am about to sell the gun, I want to find out if this is a collector’s item? And if so is there any value to it?

Any info anyone can provide, I would be grateful.


----------



## Nygma (Jan 2, 2012)

I was browsing the web and just came across your post. Yes, the conversion kit has some value. I would be interested in it, if you want to sell.


----------



## MauserM03 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Nygma,

I'm about to sell both the pistol and the kit. But I have no definite buyers yet. PM me if you are intrested.


----------



## Nygma (Jan 2, 2012)

PM sent...


----------



## richardrenke (Jan 3, 2012)

*grizzly win mag*

Did you sell the pistol i am interested


----------



## MauserM03 (Dec 16, 2011)

No, it has no been sold yet. I live in Norway, but I'm sure it's possible to ship it.


----------

